# Pitbulll attack



## Labradorable (Jul 17, 2009)

My dog was attacked 2 weeks ago, 24 hours after neutering. It was a PB, poorly muzzled, off lead with obvious dog aggression issues. 

When he was trying to pull chunks out of my labrador X I started kicking his head with all my might. He was dazed and looked a bit out of it but I reached down to get my dog up to let her run, which she did with all her might even 24 hours after neutering. Stupid thing to get in the midddle of this thing attacking my dog but I did. He turned back and bit my arm and in a split second I grabbed his paw and snapped it right back. For such a tough guy he acted like he was dying. I would have tought I could never hurt a hair on an animals head but I was glad to hear him screaming. I had no idea I am as protective over my dog as I am my kids. 

The owner then starts to have ago at me! Saying I had no right to hurt her dog yet she let her obviously aggressive dog off lead with a mesh muzzle that left him enough space to grab a human arm and stood by while her dogs was pulling chunks outof my dogs. I'm not a big woman but if a child had been around it doesn't even bear thinking about. She had NO control over her dog. He was trying to run on 3 legs to get after my dog who at this point was sitting outside my house, she called him and he kept running, she called him again and if he could, he would have given her the finger. Eventually he stopped and sort of fell on his side. I shouted at her why the hell was it off lead when it was aggressive and she had the cheek to say "he needs to get proper exercise don't he". Moron. I walked off and still don't care if that dog lived or died.

After neighbours heard and saw what happened 2 people have said they have seen her before and each time there was similar incidents with other dogs as she chooses to walk him in a popular dog walking park.

We reported her to the police but as we don't know where she lives it makes it a bit tricky to get the dog taken care of. 

Some of you seem like responsible PB owners. If the dog is still alive, can aggression like that be dealt with? Is keeping it on lead enough or does it need to be euthanised?


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

It was very irresponsible for the guy to have ANY dog off leash in the first place. The APBT 9/10's of the time will have animal aggression due to it's past. I'm really sorry to hear what happened to your dog, I really am. But you coming on a apbt forum showing hostility to everyone because of what breed they have is very ignorant. Don't judge a whole breed by what one has done.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Good post pitbulllover


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

:goodpost: pitbulllover27870

i read this post and didn't know what to say. i dont know why someone would come on a PITBULL forum and bash the breed. any dog off leash could attack...even a lab. dont punish the breed because of one bad and irrisponsible incident caused by the owner. :hammer:


----------



## Labradorable (Jul 17, 2009)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> But you coming on a apbt forum showing hostility to everyone because of what breed they have is very ignorant. Don't judge a whole breed by what one has done.


I came here to try and understand why anyone would have PB's as pets. I've already learned a lot in the few hours I've been here.

I do apologise for my aggression. A PB almost killed my dog and I would hope anyone else would be as severely pissed off if it was their dog attacked. Before, I thought all PBs should be put to sleep, then I thought it's not their fault it's all the owners fault, and since being here I'm thinking it's half owner fault and half the breed problems/traits.

I am quite enjoying the puppy pictures it must be said.


----------



## hossjg (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a been bit by a lab before and everytime that we go to the store with my little pit he is always the best behaved. I agree with the above posts, there can be aggression from any breed not just pits.


----------



## Labradorable (Jul 17, 2009)

RUCA.AND.ZION said:


> :goodpost: pitbulllover27870
> 
> i read this post and didn't know what to say. i dont know why someone would come on a PITBULL forum and bash the breed. any dog off leash could attack...even a lab. dont punish the breed because of one bad and irrisponsible incident caused by the owner. :hammer:


My point wasn't about the dog attacking, it was about whether any PBs should ever be allowed off lead of when they, as a breed, are known to be aggressive towards other dogs.

I'm well aware it could have easily been a labrador, collie etc.


----------



## Labradorable (Jul 17, 2009)

hossjg said:


> I have a been bit by a lab before and everytime that we go to the store with my little pit he is always the best behaved. I agree with the above posts, there can be aggression from any breed not just pits.


But PB's are more likely to be aggressive. It's not about that anyway! It's about the ever being allowed off lead issue.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

srry about what happened hope this doesnt make you dislike our breed. you had a right to do that i feel u did at least when my pit was a pup a longhaird shepered ran up grabbed him by the neck and started dragging him around hackles up and viciously growling m pit was like a bunny compared to him at the time had to gab the dog bhy gthe hair and body slam it to let go of my dog. 


also i think it may help to keep in mind pits can be DA it is not uncommon but i have heard one of he worst things you can do to a pit attacking another dog is hurt it not sure how true this is or not but supposedly the pain gives the pit more adrenaline the more pain the more the dog wants to kill so becareful with that if this saying is true havent found any hard evidence of it yet but like i was saying if it is true you could have caused your dog even more pain. It is so sad for me to hear stories like this involving pits...im actually sorry to say this but i hope your one of those who cant tell an apbt from a staffy or bulldog...:rain: glad your ok they should not own that dog it is dangerouse and only helps worsen the immage of the breed.


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

Labradorable said:


> I came here to try and understand why anyone would have PB's as pets.


...a lot of pitbulls have never had a chance. there are thousands of pitbulls out there getting euthanized because of their breed and their reputation. Irresponsable owners have made a bad rep for these wonderful animals. The BSL law has turned this once known "family pet" into some sort of vicious outlawed breed that is unfairly discriminated against.

We are trying to save these animals...it is hard because of all the biased media..but we are trying...


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

Labradorable said:


> But PB's are more likely to be aggressive. It's not about that anyway! It's about the ever being allowed off lead issue.


more aggressive? yeah to dogs.. if it's not about that then whats this all about?

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-di...-dont-know-what-do-post169275.html#post169275

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/15649-evaluate-pup-thanks-2.html#post169271

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-di...ds-info-bait-dogs-please-help.html#post169265

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/1...ots-but-pig-sure-does-heavy-2.html#post169257


----------



## Rampage_Cara (May 23, 2009)

You seem very hostile toward the dog, but instead you should be angrier with the owner. That is the problem with this breed is too many APBT’s are in the hands of irresponsible owner’s and the dogs and RESPONSIBLE owner’s are suffering for this. So please take your frustration out on the owner and not the dog.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Labradorable said:


> My point wasn't about the dog attacking, it was about whether any PBs should ever be allowed off lead of when they, as a breed, are known to be aggressive towards other dogs.
> 
> I'm well aware it could have easily been a labrador, collie etc.


i find this kind of funny why would it only be aobts that shouldnt be off lead? i personally let mine off lead in the back yard his recall is great he has HIGH chase drive b4 i went to school for training there was no stopping him if he went for a squirrel but now with the realy reliable recall he snaps right back around and starts running back to me thank god for the realy reliable. but like i was saying in most cases NO breed should be left off leash and its not just for agression issues. I know my dog well and can tell you what hes going to do b4 he does it i feel some ppl are lucky to have dogs that can be off leash but thats because they are doing something correctly. if theres other dogs around apbts should be on leash unless it supervised play but i make sure no dogs are around when i have onyx off leash unless he is invited to play with the other dog. I would like to see more apts on leash i would also LOVE to see every other breed on leash as well just cuz someone owns a lab doesnt mean that dog is better off , off leash then an apbt and one of those reasons is ur right it could very well have been a lab instead of a pit. i have been attacked by three different labs in my life and two different shepereds. one time a lab attacked me the moment i was invited into a friends hom the lab came up to me sniffed me i took a step the lab jumped up pinned me against the door while munching on my arm it would bite harder every time i moved i was only 8 at the time. ne ways i feel like im rambling so im going to stop...


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Sady this is just a case of an irresponsible owner, if the dog had been a small little dog you probably wouldnt be so angry.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Rampage_Cara said:


> You seem very hostile toward the dog, but instead you should be angrier with the owner. That is the problem with this breed is too many APBT's are in the hands of irresponsible owner's and the dogs and RESPONSIBLE owner's are suffering for this. So please take your frustration out on the owner and not the dog.


GOOD POINT!!!!! why be angry with the dog when its the owner who had it off leash, the owner who cant control or fixthe dogs issues. I know this may sound controvercial but it may as well have been the owner that attacked your dlog if you look at the big picture. glad someone pointed that out!


----------



## Labradorable (Jul 17, 2009)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> more aggressive? yeah to dogs.. if it's not about that then whats this all about?
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/general-di...-dont-know-what-do-post169275.html#post169275
> 
> ...


Read my post above apologising for my anger. I do not like PB's. I don't believe I have to. I have a labrador. I'm sure there are people here who do not like labrador's. I didn't like PB's even before the incidents wiht my dog because they just don't look attractive to me. Again, the same will apply to others here and labradors.

I want to hear from the horses mouth as it were, why anyone would own a PB, for whatever reason. My experiences with PB have been nothing but negative. I LOVE dogs. I am mortified at what I did to the dog that attacked mine but I don't regret it. This woman knows her dog is a menace yet she (I assume) hasnt gotten rid of it. I want to find the endearing side of PB's if not for anything but to make me get over my anger.


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

Labradorable said:


> Read my post above apologising for my anger. I do not like PB's. I don't believe I have to. I have a labrador. I'm sure there are people here who do not like labrador's. I didn't like PB's even before the incidents wiht my dog because they just don't look attractive to me. Again, the same will apply to others here and labradors.
> 
> I want to hear from the horses mouth as it were, why anyone would own a PB, for whatever reason. My experiences with PB have been nothing but negative. I LOVE dogs. I am mortified at what I did to the dog that attacked mine but I don't regret it. This woman knows her dog is a menace yet she (I assume) hasnt gotten rid of it. I want to find the endearing side of PB's if not for anything but to make me get over my anger.


*...a lot of pitbulls have never had a chance. there are thousands of pitbulls out there getting euthanized because of their breed and their reputation. Irresponsable owners have made a bad rep for these wonderful animals. The BSL law has turned this once known "family pet" into some sort of vicious outlawed breed that is unfairly discriminated against.

We are trying to save these animals...it is hard because of all the biased media..but we are trying...*

...you are on a PITBULL forum..and are still bashing the breed...i dont get it :hammer: you dont see any of us talking crap about your lab now do you?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Labradorable said:


> But PB's are more likely to be aggressive. It's not about that anyway! It's about the ever being allowed off lead issue.


pbs are more likely to be DOG agressive same goes for a bunch of breeds not just the apbt back in the day b4 ppl started getting pits to look tuff and attract bsl if you were to ask what was the best family dog instead of hearing lab most of the time ppl would eagerly answer american pitbull terrier. they were even trusty babysitters i have been bitten by labs i grew up with pits never got bitten by any pit ive met none of mine have ever even snarled at me. also if the pit attacked you either the owner was doing some f'd up stuff to teach the dog this or the dog was poorly raised cuz ha is a flaw in this breed if you had a fight going on and had to break up the pits for a quick breather you could not afford to have a pit that would turn around and snap at you i heard dogs like this were shot for biting owners in the fighting ring.

for ppl like you i like to keep this simple though here is one of my fave quotes

"american pitbull terrier if you have to ask why you'll never understand"


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Labradorable said:


> Read my post above apologising for my anger. I do not like PB's. I don't believe I have to. I have a labrador. I'm sure there are people here who do not like labrador's. I didn't like PB's even before the incidents wiht my dog because they just don't look attractive to me. Again, the same will apply to others here and labradors.
> 
> I want to hear from the horses mouth as it were, why anyone would own a PB, for whatever reason. My experiences with PB have been nothing but negative. I LOVE dogs. I am mortified at what I did to the dog that attacked mine but I don't regret it. This woman knows her dog is a menace yet she (I assume) hasnt gotten rid of it. I want to find the endearing side of PB's if not for anything but to make me get over my anger.


You can ask as many questions as you would like. But please don't come on here and bash the breed as a whole.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

If you dont like pit bulls, why are you here? You said you didnt like them even before you were "attacked". So obviously by coming here we arent going to change your mind.


----------



## Labradorable (Jul 17, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> i feel some ppl are lucky to have dogs that can be off leash but thats because they are doing something correctly. if theres other dogs around apbts should be on leash unless it supervised play but i make sure no dogs are around when i have onyx off leash unless he is invited to play with the other dog. I would like to see more apts on leash i would also LOVE to see every other breed on leash as well just cuz someone owns a lab doesnt mean that dog is better off , off leash then an apbt and one of those reasons is ur right it could very well have been a lab instead of a pit.


100% agree. My dog has a perfect recall. I don't know why, we didn't have to try that hard but it's just how it is BUT I do agree that there are some breeds people are far too eager to approach and assume are ok when they are not. The worst bite I ever had was from a Shih-Tzu! It hurt more than the PB bite. I was in the park with my other dog years back and this little ball of fluff came scampering towards me. It dropped its ball in front of me so I went to pick it up and throw it. It went ape on me! Totally wigged out. Thankfully my own dog chased it away but that bite took 3 months to heal properly.

A woman down the road has a labrador crossed with a poodle. It looks like a teddybear and it's normally very sweet but I've seen it freak out of someone tries to pet his head. It really shold be on a lead despite it's teddybear looks.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

If you had been attacked by another Lab would you then hate your own dog because of it?


----------



## Labradorable (Jul 17, 2009)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> If you had been attacked by another Lab would you then hate your own dog because of it?


You know the answer to that so why ask. Labradors are gentle oafs 90& of the time.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

maybe it was just to rile us up out of boredome or maybe just a troll who knows. ne way coming onto a forum and bashing whatever the whole forum is about is like throwing a mouse into a tank with vipers all thats going to happen is the mouse is going to agitate and the snakes are going to do what they do. 


all i have left to say is i could never own a breed besides an apbt loving, loyal, strong, and HILARIOUS!!! seriously though your here acting like pits are monsters but every 4 out of 8 labs i see have seriouse agression issues when 1 out of every 20 pure bred apbts i see have human agression.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> If you had been attacked by another Lab would you then hate your own dog because of it?


Don't waste your time Pits.....lol


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

hell no they wont go said:


> maybe it was just to rile us up out of boredome or maybe just a troll who knows. ne way coming onto a forum and bashing whatever the whole forum is about is like throwing a mouse into a tank with vipers all thats going to happen is the mouse is going to agitate and the snakes are going to do what they do.
> 
> all i have left to say is i could never own a breed besides an apbt loving, loyal, strong, and HILARIOUS!!! seriously though your here acting like pits are monsters but every 4 out of 8 labs i see have seriouse agression issues when 1 out of every 20 pure bred apbts i see have human agression.


NOT TRYING TO BASH LABS I HATE NO BREEDS!!! im just saying it seems to me like ppl think labs are perfect and get into the breed not knowing anything about them just assuming they will fit into any situation and an agressive destructive dog is formed. trust me apbt ppl have the same issue withj ppl buying pits this is where pits like the one u encountered come from.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Check out the temperament ratings between a lab and a pitbull. 

Look down on the moron who walked his dog off leash. No telling if you were dumb enough to do the same that your lab wouldnt maul someone or another dog.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

ATTS - American Temperament Test Society, Inc. - ATTS Breed Statistics - page 1


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Marty said:


> ATTS - American Temperament Test Society, Inc. - ATTS Breed Statistics - page 1


thanks buddy!!


----------



## Labradorable (Jul 17, 2009)

**Voluntarily edited due to personal request. I don't want to give anyone nightmares**


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

You really contradict yourself alot


----------



## Labradorable (Jul 17, 2009)

American labradors are not true labs. Back breeding has warped the line so much the GBKC will not register an american lab as pedigree unless it has 6 clear genetic lines.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Lol, China also killed students who were peacefully protesting in Tiananmen Square..


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> Lol, China also killed students who were peacefully protesting in Tiananmen Square..


lmao they needed to be controlled


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

*Want a pit bull? Do plenty of homework first!!!*

Albany, OR -- Would you have a pit bull in your home?

For many dog lovers, this question is becoming increasingly difficult to answer. Reports of dogs attacking humans often involve the American pit bull terrier, a strong breed originally bred for human companionship and later for fighting with other dogs. As the pit, which is also called an American Staffordshire terrier, has become more trendy as a guard or protection dog, it has been increasingly misbred for aggressive tendencies, rather than good temperament.

As a society, we've seen this happen before. Rottweilers, Dobermans and German shepherds have been labeled the "most dangerous breed" in past decades, mostly due to poor breeding and owners that value having a tough, aggressive dog over having a pet that can fit into the family and the community.

Some say the media reports of these attack cases involving pit bulls have been overly hyped, leading people to believe the entire breed is flawed because of a few bad apples. Indeed, pit bulls can be extremely loyal and loving companions.

Let's look at the good news: Pit bulls can be bred and raised to be wonderful dogs. Even dogs that are not well-bred can be good pets in the right household. Do you remember the case last year of former Trail Blazer Qyntel Woods owning and abusing fighting dogs? According to a KGW News report, the two dogs were placed with experienced dog owners - one in the Bend area and one in the Portland area - and have become good family members. The dog in Bend even lives with two cats and does very well.

Most professionals in the animal care field don't see pit bulls as being more aggressive toward humans than other breeds. In fact, a pit bull that has gone through strict temperament evaluations may be one of the best breeds for a family with small children, because they are sturdy dogs that tolerate a lot of handling, grabbing, and attention without reacting negatively.

But there's no question that some pit bulls, without good breeding or upbringing, or under certain circumstances, can be aggressive. These dogs attack other dogs, small animals and even humans. What can you do to lower the risk?

If you own a pit bull or a pit bull mix, recognize that these dogs can be more aggressive, especially to other pets. Take precautions to protect your neighbors and their pets, even if your dog has never misbehaved, by making sure your dog never leaves its fenced yard or kennel without a collar or harness and leash. You may never have an issue with your dog, but you cannot afford to take that risk.

Most attacks, such as one that happened recently in Lebanon, involve a pit bull escaping from the house and going after a smaller dog. In this case, the owner of the smaller dog saw the pit bull coming and protected his own dog with his body. He received bite wounds from the pit bull. The pit bull's owner never meant for him to get out of the house.

Also, it's extremely important that you get your pit bull spayed or neutered as soon as possible. Many veterinarians can perform the surgery on puppies, so there's no excuse whatever the age of your dog. Most dogs involved in attacks are not altered, as in the case of a 12-year-old boy in the San Francisco area killed earlier this month by the family's two pit bulls. Authorities speculate that because the female was in heat, the male dog may have been more aggressive.

As well, spaying and neutering prevents litters of unwanted puppies. If you think you are going to make money breeding pit bulls, it's not the truth. People who want pit bulls can find them easily in the newspaper's classified ads or at shelters. And if you don't know exactly what you're doing, you are likely to produce animals with poor health or temperament.

Are you thinking about getting a pit bull as a pet? Make absolutely sure you do your homework. Good places to start are The REAL Pit Bull - Pit Bull Education | Advocacy | Rescue | Training and PitBulls on the Web. These sites go into more depth on the good and bad aspects of pit bull ownership and whether the breed is right for you and your situation.

Look for an adult pit bull that has been temperament tested and aced those tests. Local humane societies have these dogs and staff there can tell you exactly what happens during the tests and how the dog performed. Pit bulls that show signs of aggression are not accepted for placement or are euthanized, depending on the shelter's policy, so you're going to find animals least likely to end up with behavior problems. And adults evaluated in this way are more stable than puppies, which may have aggressive tendencies that come to the forefront as the dog grows.

If you own or end up owning a pit bull that has ever exhibited aggressive tendencies, you have a very high responsibility to make sure that dog never comes into a situation that will trigger its aggression. If the dog reacts to other dogs or cats, fine; keep it away from those other animals. But if the dog has behaved aggressively to people, it's time to make a tough decision. Can you realistically keep your dog happy and everyone in your house safe? An unhappy dog that can no longer be allowed outside or on walks may become even more aggressive.

Sometimes, the decision to euthanize has to be made. While this is tragic, it may be necessary for the safety of other members of your family and your community. If more people gave this option thoughtful consideration, and made the hard choice when necessary, we would have fewer attacks from all dog breeds.

Jennifer Gardner can be reached at [email protected].


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site.

Honestly, I read the first post and I must have missed the hostility towards the breed as a whole. I didn't read it that way. I would have been ready to rip that dog a new one, too. And I probably would have smacked the owner. I think people like her make us all look bad, but by coming here and asking questions you must be open-minded enough to believe we're not all that way. 

First of all, her dog shouldn't be anywhere near a dog park, off leash or on. Dog aggression is extremely common in this breed, so she was asking for trouble to begin with. 

The fact that the dog bit you is what is concerning. Even though animal aggression is common, human aggression should never be tolerated in this breed. I don't know enough about her dog to tell you if the dog could be worked with or not, but I do know that the girl you are describing should not own such a demanding breed.

I guess we would all have different reasons why we love the breed. Some of our members do sports like weight-pull, and these dogs really excel @ those types of sports. We used to have a police dog on the site. 

My fiance brought both of my dogs home, so I didn't really choose them. But, I fell in love with the breed pretty fast. I've never had such a smart, loving, loyal animal in my whole life.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

:goodpost::goodpost: MARTY!!! :clap::clap:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Labradorable said:


> If you're going to throw ridiculous "facts" around it's board etiquette to post a link. As yoou made up your "facts" I won't hold my breath.
> 
> PB's need to be gotten rid of. Google videos and images on what happened to dogs in poorer parts of China that were considered too aggressive and a threat to the safety of the population as they mingled amongst children in cramped conditions. They were forcibly taken from peoples homes. Children, men, woman etc all screaming for mercy because they knew their famly pet would be beaten to death with sticks by "police" as it's the most cost effective method. The dogs that they came for first? PB's and PB mixes.


Why?? Because of closed minded individuals like you! Spreading the word that these animals are monsters!! :hammer::hammer:

By the media, portraying the breed like it's not suitable for human and child companionship!! :hammer::hammer:

By PETA, the biggest joke and hypocrite of an organization... They believe EUTHANASIA is the BEST FAVOR we can do for animals!! :hammer::hammer:

Because people want to believe anything they hear... There's 20 breeds that ANIMAL CONTROL describes as "pitbulls"

Pitbull is not a breed, but a term loosely used to describe either pit dogs or dogs that resemble the characteristics of an AMERICAN PITBULL TERRIER... like the cane corso, dogo argentino, english bandogge, blue blood bull dog, american bull dog, neo mastiff, bull mastiff, bull terrier, rottweiler, etc

:hammer::hammer:


----------



## Labradorable (Jul 17, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> First of all, her dog shouldn't be anywhere near a dog park, off leash or on. Dog aggression is extremely common in this breed, so she was asking for trouble to begin with.


THANK YOU! I just wanted one person to say that. I feel nothing but pity for that dog. Any dog with that amount of aggression cannot be happy. As I said, doing what I did was only because it came down to her dog or my dog. I chose my dog of course and did the only thing I could to try and protect her.

Great news now is I'm terrified to take her out for walks. Fab.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

............................


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Member's please remember were here to Educate about the breed!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Labradorable said:


> THANK YOU! I just wanted one person to say that. I feel nothing but pity for that dog. Any dog with that amount of aggression cannot be happy. As I said, doing what I did was only because it came down to her dog or my dog. I chose my dog of course and did the only thing I could to try and protect her.
> 
> Great news now is I'm terrified to take her out for walks. Fab.


I wouldn't say that her dog is unhappy b/c it has aggression towards other dogs, but she definetly set the dog up for failure.

If you run into her again, give her this website address. She's the one we should be ripping a new one. She's the reason people have negative views of our breed.


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

.....obviously you have your own opinions and we have ours...your dog was bit by a dog that was off leash..shame on the owner..the end. I hope you change your mind about OUR BELOVED, ADORED, AND APPRECIATED pets..or pitbulls and bully breeds. THANK YOU


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

ok not throwing crap around im talking from my own experience with dogs ok. lets get that straight. in my life time i have observed labs are more hostile torward ppl then apbts point blank period you can not take my life experience away from me nore can you change it or tell me im am wrong from my observations. and you should make ur mind up are pits monsters or are you here to learn something on the breed or do you just like to be confusing!? :roll: srry srry srry but ppl like this drive me nuts plz dont be here for the sake of causing drama we get it you dont like pits you want to learn about pits, you want them dead, you want to learn thats how it goes 4 u right? plz at least read what marty posted its hard to deny this breed is great after reading most of the facts on here. at least try to understand the breed if you can i dont know how close minded you are but so far seems like ur one of those close minded people that enter arguments or controversies only to argue your point and not take in any other points i agree with you pits as well as other dogs should be on leash unless in special circumstances i agree it is horrible what happened to you and your dog i agree you need to do what you can to protect you and your dog from another dog if it means hurting the other dog hopefully you can agree to stop saying you hate the breed and just sit back chill out and do some more reading and get to know the ppl here better without putting our breed down u r on a pit lovers forum not a pit haters forum ya know. this is a great group of ppl and the dvice here usually is priceless.


but you cant enter a place and pretty much diss what everyone stands for and expect warm welcomes in return. i would like to hear what you have to think about the breed after a few days checking this place out im pretty interested if there is a posability of you changing your mind on the breed i know a great spot to start why dont you check out some pics everyone loves pics!


----------



## Labradorable (Jul 17, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> She's the reason people have negative views of our breed.


If she had admitted she made a mistake and shouldn't have let the dog off the lead I wouldn''t be so beside myself with rage. The fact she stood there and defended her aggressive dogs right to run loose where other dogs always walk I wouldn't have taken such issue.

The first 2 dogs that attacked mine before this recent incident were also PB mixes. The owner could not apologise enough. He came to see if our dog was ok, offered to pay the vet bills (we're insured) and said it was all his fault as when he bent down to scoop the poop he accidentally loosened his grip on the leads, our dog came into sight and that was it. Since then he is working very hard with a trainer and they are coming along wonderfully. I only saw them the other day and they both greeted our dog as dogs should. He said he will never trust them off lead again though but he is ok with that as it's part and parcel of being a responsible owner. He actually got very emotional as it was the first time he saw his dogs greet another appropriately. Thankfully ours has a short memory and forgiving nature


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

hell no they wont go said:


> ok not throwing crap around im talking from my own experience with dogs ok. lets get that straight. in my life time i have observed labs are more hostile torward ppl then apbts point blank period you can not take my life experience away from me nore can you change it or tell me im am wrong from my observations. and you should make ur mind up are pits monsters or are you here to learn something on the breed or do you just like to be confusing!? :roll: srry srry srry but ppl like this drive me nuts plz dont be here for the sake of causing drama we get it you dont like pits you want to learn about pits, you want them dead, you want to learn thats how it goes 4 u right? plz at least read what marty posted its hard to deny this breed is great after reading most of the facts on here. at least try to understand the breed if you can i dont know how close minded you are but so far seems like ur one of those close minded people that enter arguments or controversies only to argue your point and not take in any other points i agree with you pits as well as other dogs should be on leash unless in special circumstances i agree it is horrible what happened to you and your dog i agree you need to do what you can to protect you and your dog from another dog if it means hurting the other dog hopefully you can agree to stop saying you hate the breed and just sit back chill out and do some more reading and get to know the ppl here better without putting our breed down u r on a pit lovers forum not a pit haters forum ya know. this is a great group of ppl and the dvice here usually is priceless.


See this is the problem. You have been blessed to see the wonderful side of this breed, and you have your life experience to know how wonderful our dogs are.

This lady has only seen the negative effects of irresponsible ownership, so her view of the breed as a whole is negative.

If we are going to change her mind, we are going to have to show her that responsible owners do exist, and that not all of our dogs are bad. If she were able to come to our houses and play with our dogs, the job would be easy. But, all she has to go on is how we handle ourselves on this site, so let's give her the first positive breed experience she's ever had!


----------



## Labradorable (Jul 17, 2009)

RUCA.AND.ZION said:


> .....obviously you have your own opinions and we have ours...your dog was bit by a dog that was off leash..shame on the owner..the end. I hope you change your mind about OUR BELOVED, ADORED, AND APPRECIATED pets..or pitbulls and bully breeds. THANK YOU


I understand and respect what you're saying but she was not just bitten. She was mauled. I'm sure you'll agree there's quite a difference. If she was just nipped I wouldn't have batted and eyelid.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Look Labradorable, we don't condone off leash dogs, were here to educate owners of the breed, please read this...

More often than they should, pit bull owners wonder about the dog park issue, finding themselves explaining to others that their dog is not a "killing machine," it is not "one of those pit bulls" and there is no reason that their dog can't enjoy off leash time with unknown dogs. Some will even insist that "you only add to the misconception toward this breed when you don't allow your friendly pit bull to go to the dog park." After all, these people argue that it is all about "how we raise them" and providing socialization is the key to no problem dogs. Unfortunately, that's not true.

Dog aggression in our own dogs should not be a problem. Good management and knowledge prevent trouble. Responsible and caring pit bull owners have done their homework and know what to expect from the breed. This breed's genetic traits involve dog aggression, to varying degrees. Even the most well socialized pit bull can one day decide that other dogs are not play buddies. It happens most often when the dog reaches maturity between two and three years of age, and it can happen without apparent reason.

Here are some good articles for basic breed information:

http://www.pbrc.net/breedinfo.html 
http://www.realpitbull.com/fight.html

Because of the breed's background, it is unfair to expect dogs to behave the way we want them to when it comes to dog aggression and dog to dog relationships. We set our dogs up for failure when we decide to let them off leash in a public place and allow them to romp with other dogs. Dog parks are a place where people like to chit chat with each other, paying very little attention to what happens around their dogs. Posturing, body language, subtle looks and even vocalization are often misunderstood or overlooked by dog owners. Even when dogs let us know what is about to happen we might not see what is happening until it is too late. Most dog owners have no idea of what body language means, and don't know how to intervene if things go wrong. They panic, scream, yell, and hit the attacking dog; all of which often just makes things worse. A fight between two dogs can be hard enough to stop; now imagine a fight among 4 or 5 of them. In fights like these, pets and even people can be seriously injured.

Dog parks are also a place where unknown dogs are present. We don't know if they're fully vaccinated or in good health. They can be sick and our dogs can get ill as well.

We don't know if they are truly friendly dogs or if they may be aggressive. Everybody's dog is friendly, according to their owners. When the "friendly" dog decides to snap at ours, a fight starts.

Who is going to be blamed for that fight? Will it be the pit bull or the cute little fluffy dog? The answer is obvious.

Here is the story of one accident at a dog park, involving a pit bull.:

http://www.badrap.org/rescue/dogpark.cfm

Below is an article about a pit bull named Nettie that attacked a police horse, in San Francisco, in 2003. Nettie was let off leash at a public park by her irresponsible owner. The dog did nothing wrong, but she was set up for failure by the person who should have protected her. Nettie belonged to an SPCA volunteer and she was often taken to senior centers to comfort the elderly. Nettie was a good dog. This pretty pit bull female paid the price for her owner's ignorance and irresponsibility with her life. Many dogs have lost their lives the same way, due to the same kind of irresponsibility. It took her life for her owner to "get it." Like most situations of this sort, the events that ultimately resulted in Nettie's unfair death were totally preventable.

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/gate/archive/2003/11/23/horse23.DTL

Each time a pit bull is allowed to harm another pet all pit bull owners and their dogs suffer. One common defensive reaction of dog park lovers is "the dog is mine and it is nobody's business where I take it." This is not true. It is every pit bull owner's business as well. We are surrounded by BSL (Breed Specific Legislation) all over the Country. The news media report dog to dog attacks or dog to cat/cow/horse/sheep attacks almost every day, and with the same attention as if Osama Bin Laden had been captured. Reporters often compare human aggression to animal aggression. How many times do we hear "it was a dog but it could have been a child"?

It is ridiculous but it happens every day. "There goes another vicious pit bull attacking an innocent dog or cat!" What happens after a pit bull attacks another dog in the neighborhood or at the local dog park? It is like we suddenly own wild animals that have no right to exist. Our friendly neighbor suddenly stops talking to us and no longer lets her children come around our dog. The person we used to walk our dog with is no longer available because she fears for her pet. The two men down the street no longer come and pet our dog when we walk by their homes or rush into the house if they have their dogs with them. People ask for a ban. We did not change and our dog is the same as always but this is the result of one mistake, caused by someone who obviously did not care about the rest of us. It is a sad situation to be in.

This breed doesn't need any more accidents, we can't afford them. We are in this situation thank to those who failed their own dogs. When a whole breed suffers because of someone's action it is our business as well. No doubt on that.

Vet bills aren't cheap, emotions can be overwhelming, the guilt stays, so why to risk it? It isn't fair that only one breed is targeted when dogs of other breeds have killed or attacked other dogs. Today, a dog behaving like a dog has become a sin. Fair or not that is how the situation is and every pit bull owner needs to understand it.

The point of socialization is for a dog to have positive experiences with other dogs. When people take their dogs, perhaps puppies, to a park and something happens, they are responsible for the consequences. A young dog that is attacked for no reason won't be so willing to be friendly the next time it meets an unknown dog. An experience like that is a bad start and can often lead to problems in the future. There are no guarantees on what can happen at a dog park because dog parks are often full of different dogs with different personalities and tolerance levels. Even an easy going adult dog can change its approach after an attack. It is hard enough for a dog of this breed to tolerate other dogs and it is a big mistake to contribute to bad experiences. Dogs should always rely on us to defend them--the trust factor is important. We are responsible for protecting our dogs from harm. A dog that has no choice but to defend itself loses its trust in the owner and knows that in the future it needs to take care of itself. It then becomes fearful of other dogs and not so willing to behave like a well-balanced dog that was socialized in the appropriate way.

How can we socialize around other dogs then? Good question. Socialization is a must but it has to be done with common sense and in a controlled environment. Perhaps a friend has a mellow dog of the opposite sex and he/she is willing to let the dogs play together. Both owners should know that there is the possibility of a scrap and will intervene immediately and with the appropriate tools/techniques. Both owners will watch their dogs closely and never leave them unsupervised.

Every pit bull owner should have a breaking stick available, even when on a walk, hidden somewhere. It is a quick and effective way to break a hold.

What is a breaking stick and why it is an important tool to have: 
http://www.pbrc.net/breaksticks.html

Some information on how to break up a fight: 
http://www.pbrc.net/breakfight.html

Obedience classes are an option too. In obedience classes, the dogs are leashed and can learn to control themselves in the presence of other dogs. It is not necessary for a pit bull to be dog friendly, but it is necessary for us to help them learn to control natural behaviors. Dogs that are exposed to this kind of environment can learn to behave with some time and work.

The local feedstore/petstore is another way to socialize our dogs, because they are another place where dogs are leashed. It's important to remember that it doesn't mean we don't need to pay attention to the surroundings. Respect the comfort level of your dog and move away from other dogs if necessary. Face to face interactions can quickly end badly, even when both dogs are leashed.

Those who are still convinced that a pit bull belongs to a dog park would benefit from reading these links. Their dogs and all of us will benefit as well.Please, don't set your dog up for failure.

http://www.pbrc.net/dogpark.html 
http://www.pitbullpress.com/ARTICLES/DOGPARK.html










http://www.gopitbull.com/goldmine/11672-did-you-say-dog-park.html


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

yes...i realize that...but you have to realize that not all pitbull/bully breeds are like that. from what it sounds like and how the pitbull owner treated you..i would say that person sounds like a HORRIBLE owner that is making this breed misunderstood. that is who to blame. not the dog...and not any of us..or our dogs. you dont understand why we own pitbulls...same reason you have your lab...we love them..we would do anything for them..we want them to have a better life. ...thats all.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Labradorable said:


> If she had admitted she made a mistake and shouldn't have let the dog off the lead I wouldn''t be so beside myself with rage. The fact she stood there and defended her aggressive dogs right to run loose where other dogs always walk I wouldn't have taken such issue.
> 
> The first 2 dogs that attacked mine before this recent incident were also PB mixes. The owner could not apologise enough. He came to see if our dog was ok, offered to pay the vet bills (we're insured) and said it was all his fault as when he bent down to scoop the poop he accidentally loosened his grip on the leads, our dog came into sight and that was it. Since then he is working very hard with a trainer and they are coming along wonderfully. I only saw them the other day and they both greeted our dog as dogs should. He said he will never trust them off lead again though but he is ok with that as it's part and parcel of being a responsible owner. He actually got very emotional as it was the first time he saw his dogs greet another appropriately. Thankfully ours has a short memory and forgiving nature


People like her anger us, too. She makes all of us look bad.

I'm glad that the other guy learned and is getting his dogs properly trained, but his pits still have no business at a dog park. Dog aggression is not something that can be "trained" out. It was selectively bred into them for years. If owners are not ready to accept that and make arrangements to keep their dogs and other dogs safe, then they should be owning a more "dog friendly" breed.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

well if ur that afraid to go for a walk now maybe you should carry pepper spray with you or something or dont go that rout i really hope you called animal control that dog does not need to do this again. i do apologize about what you called my facts no its not hard facts like i said it was what i personally experience in my own life i should have made it more clear and after years of dealing with so manny people who hate the breed or swear they know the breed and have wacked out facts and all the other apbt breed nitwits have blew my fuse so i sometimes i forget my manners because no matter how nice and warm you can be gto some ppl they still try to rip u a new butt hole and often i get tired of trying to prove a point that the breed isnt what most think it is even those who like the breed it gets very annoying and ive delt with it too long so i hope you can understand i am not one to make enemies i normally like to take it easy and nice and chill but sometimes i just get that little itch you must scratch im sleepy now my mind is drifting off so i am hoping i made some sence in this paragraph that is probobly horribly puncuated with too manny errors. 


i think u will enjoy the pics they may lighten your mood about the breed heck ima check out some picks! then its time to hit the hay for me go to sleep early wake u[p early and enjoy a nice peacful weekend i hope!


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

hell no they wont go said:


> so i am hoping i made some sence in this paragraph that is probobly horribly puncuated with too manny errors.


lol sometimes i wonder if you have a period button lol.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> lol sometimes i wonder if you have a period button lol.


lol i know i know i get caught up in typing i dont even think of periods or commas sometimes i will go over and place periods tho...i type as im thinking and with my mind theres no room for periods its just rapedness. srry bout that :hammer:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

labradorable, i love labs! i guess ill be the first to say it, but really i love pretty much all dogs! except cockers... and that's only because i'm a groomer and they are awful to groom (no offense to cocker owners) and because it was the first kind of dog that ever had a go at me. And even then, there is a LOVELY cocker i groom named hogan, if i could have him.. i totally would! you just have had bad experiences/media beating into you that pitties are bad. personally, i don't think i've ever said this on this website, but I was previously seriously afraid of APBT's. In my town there are a huge number of agressive bullies around here and i had no idea of the difference between APBT and American Bullies, and the dogs were all hyped up with big spiked collars and booming barks and just, i was scared. I rescued a dog that ended up being a LAB/PITBULL mix. GREAT dog. everyone loves her. i've not met a person yet that didn't love her and want to take her home. 

i am completely aware that there is a possibility, a big possibility that my dogs will develop dog agression, but there are many ways to avoid any confrontations and so far she's been great with all dogs, has been attacked by a lab/dane mix and i've had to punch that dog in the head just to get it away from my dog. i understand that you want to protect your dog, i commend you for doing what was necessary for your dog. my dogs' are my babies and i would do anything for them. i would recommend that in the future you get some dog mace, since it seems that dog fights come to you often, since you've been in fights before. anything to make you and your dog as safe as possible. 

the fact that you hate APBT's isn't surprising, but i can also understand why the members are so quick to defend our breed. i'm sure you'd do the same for your breed. you say 90% of the time that lab's are lazy. well, i'd like to believe that at least 90% of the time APBT's are not human agressive. so, i mean... not exactly the same but at least it's the same percentage  i think you should meet some friendly APBT's and really check around this site more. not all of these dogs are unattractive, i think you can agree, and the puppies are to die for. i'm not expecting you to go on about how you love this breed, but don't come on here saying you hate them and/or don't get how anyone can own them. they're great, obedient, loyal, loving dogs. they have many things in common with labs, some of the things i mentioned.

as for the dog that came after your dog and the woman that was walking it, since the dog so readily attacked your dog, most likely it has happened again if the woman so easily defended it. i'm not sure where you live, but where i live if the dog has 2 bite incidents, it has to be put down. if you find this woman, the dog should most likely be put down since it went after you even after it went after your dog as well. the woman needs to learn about the breed she is owning, and learn how to handle it instead of just acting like it's any old dog. this is a special breed and we've all committed ourselves to owning it and bettering the breed, and this woman needs to learn a thing or two before i'd even begin to consider her a good candidate to show off our breed in a positive light. you should just see some of the accomplishments of some of the dogs on this website, there are such great accomplishments, it's awesome. i am going to get my puppy into agility, many dogs here compete in weight pull and schutzhund, it's all really interesting and very entertaining to watch. don't let some irresponsible people and the media make you think they're all bad. there are a big majority that are actually very well trained and good.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I first and foremost am so sorry to hear about your dog being attacked. But please see that the monster was at the other end of the leash. That has been touched on enough here I think. I hope your dog gets better soon!

I owned a labrador, she was sweet but she was wild and never got all of her energy out. I was young at the time and she was too high drive dog. I grew up and got my pit bull. I was warned about dog aggression, prey drive, energy levels and all.

I guess Helena isn't the average pit bull! She is a dominant dog who don't like any other dog taking her bones or toys but we had a dalmation like that, and my moms beagle mix is the same way. Although my dog is as dominant SHE BACKS DOWN to my moms 10lb elderly beagle mix! Even when it comes to Helena's own food bowl! Helena has never chased a squirrel, when another dog goes fool crazy barking at her, wanting a fight she looks at them like "whats your problem man?" She grew up with my cat, I guess she found out that cats rule and dogs drool because one hiss from my sisters kitten terrified her! Shes very obedient, since we are now moving out of her "teen" years shes 2 and a half. She's come close to scuffles with other dogs but it was always resource guarding and I prevent that now!

I love labradors though, I would like to have a well bred english type, the stocky build. My new pit bull pup is most likely mixed with lab.

But in my dog training class a very experienced trainer who has years of experience dealing with dog aggressive dogs was working with two very aggressive labs. There were 2 other pit bulls in the ring mine and another. We walked around our dogs in a circle and when the labs tried to make a move they were corrected. My dog didn't bat an eye at those dogs!

The only thing that really got me heated about your post was the "what if it would have been a child" Most times just because the dog would go after a dog or cat doesn't mean it would go after a child. In the old days a mans pit bull was his ranch dog, a fighter on the weekends and a childs best friend at home. And Petey never hurt buckwheat!

One more thing... Unattractive?? Who can resist a bully smile?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Also think you can identify a real pit bull? Take a try!

CHAKO - Dog Lobby and Advocacy


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

heres another

findpitbull_v4


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow, crazy story. Once an off-leash lab attacked my dog (who was on a leash) and I had to kick the shit out of it to get it to stop. Should we really allow labs to exist? They are clearly a menace to society. Wish I could find a bunch of lab owners minding their own buisness and piss them off with my ignorance and self righteousness. :hammer:

SEE HOW RIDICULOUS THAT SOUNDS?????


----------



## haganthepit (Nov 4, 2008)

labradorable, you have some nerve. I dont like to say this but i absolutely HATE people like you. And this has already been said dont judge the breed because of one dog! You know whats sad? You made a login just to start some S***. Get a life.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Funny, she hasn't seem to have come back.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Okay Labradorable, Let me tell you something. Many years ago, back in the 70's, I was sitting peacefully on my front porch with my 2 dogs, a dalmation puppy and flat coated retriever. A pick up comes down the street and the 2 pit bulls in the bed jump out and come attack my flat coated retriever. The guys in the truck got out and used electric cattle prods on the dogs to break up the fight and loaded the dogs in their truck. I was just in total shock. It lasted a mere 3 minutes and seemed a lifetime. My dog was badly injured and had to have surgery and be spayed they had done so much damage to her belly. I swore I would never have a dog that acted like that and I don't. Guess what? I own 13 pit bulls and not a one of them act that way. It took me a few years, but when I met the "right" pit bull, I've been on their side ever since. Quit doing a profile on what you read in the media. It's never complete any way. Open your mind. There are ignorant people who own these dogs and don't teach them any manners and then there are those of us who are responsible owners. Don't be so quick to judge. A pit bull might save your live or someone you love. They have the best instincts when it comes to mankinds nature.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

rosesandthorns said:


> Okay Labradorable, Let me tell you something. Many years ago, back in the 70's, I was sitting peacefully on my front porch with my 2 dogs, a dalmation puppy and flat coated retriever. A pick up comes down the street and the 2 pit bulls in the bed jump out and come attack my flat coated retriever. The guys in the truck got out and used electric cattle prods on the dogs to break up the fight and loaded the dogs in their truck. I was just in total shock. It lasted a mere 3 minutes and seemed a lifetime. My dog was badly injured and had to have surgery and be spayed they had done so much damage to her belly. I swore I would never have a dog that acted like that and I don't. Guess what? I own 13 pit bulls and not a one of them act that way. It took me a few years, but when I met the "right" pit bull, I've been on their side ever since. Quit doing a profile on what you read in the media. It's never complete any way. Open your mind. There are ignorant people who own these dogs and don't teach them any manners and then there are those of us who are responsible owners. Don't be so quick to judge. A pit bull might save your live or someone you love. They have the best instincts when it comes to mankinds nature.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:
I agree with you on that.


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

What really stuck me about this thread other than how closed minded people are is the fact that when we have our dogs out in public we project an image for our breed and how our we allow our dogs to act forms most peoples opinion of pitbulls. Everybody has seen the pictures of pits that look like a bad**s because thats all the media shows but not many get to see one thats well trained and friendly. When I take smoke out I let him interact with people and most are amazed that he is so friendly and easygoing but I am always working with him so people see him in a positive way. Thats my 2 cents


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

TROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

dont be scared to take your dog out carry mace and spray any dog who attaks yours pits are just as good as labs if you do a search you will see more labs have bitten people than pits i seen it somewere wish i had a link for you i agree with what somepeople have said its not the dogs fault its the owners if it was me i would of slaped the owner for bein so danm dumb i used to hate pits till i bought one and joind some forums like i said pits are good dogs its just the jack ass owners who dont know what there doin that give our breed a bad name


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Hmm... if it was a real "PB" (as you call them) attack, you would have never gotten bit and your dog would be dead. That person who you had a mishap with shouldn't own a dog period.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Agreed with Neela


----------



## Labradorable (Jul 17, 2009)

NEELA said:


> Hmm... if it was a real "PB" (as you call them) attack, you would have never gotten bit and your dog would be dead.


I know a PB when I see one. They are rather unmistakable as they are not handsome dogs. Ugly actually.

How sweet that you seem to take pride in the fact a PB will normally kill another dog when in a fight. Come out of your trailer for a moment Cleetus and read what I said in the light of day. The dog was muzzled with an ill-fitting muzzle. It did not have full use of it's mouth but should have had no use at all.

You think your vicious dogs don't attack people? Have a look at the news recentlly? I remember reading one headline about a labrador killing a baby quite some time back. I have lost count of the number of PB attacks. The only word I want to hear or read in those reports is "euthanised" as it's one less beast.

You can all try your best to change common perception of PB's but you won't. You just won't. Stereotypes exists for a reason. PB's are stereotyped to be aggressive, vicious and unpredictable because they are. There might be a few who are not but due to their unpredictable nature the risk should never be taken.

Drug dealers, trailer trash, people from dirt poor environments own PB's because they look tough and it's the only way those people think they can get any respect in society. Wrong again. All you're doing is fueling the truths. From the pictures posted here it's clear to see the dogs live in unkempt homes, the true sign of poverty. Again that fuels the truth that PB's are owned by poor people.

Anyone who trusts their PB in a family environment is asking for trouble. I have no sympathy when I hear (frequently!) of kids being killed by a PBs. I feel sorry for the kid but that's about it. If you douse your home in gasoline would you be surprised if it went up in flames? Same applies to PBs. They are bombs waiting to go off.

The most guilty of all of you are those who breed these revolting animals. There should be less PB's not more! Again it's all got to do with money. As most of you don't have a dime to your names it's easy just to let the dog do all the work and make some money. It's unconscionable.

When the breed is banned completely I'll come back and do a merry jig but until then, chat amongst yourselves.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Hmm... I've been waiting for that one


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you

Thank you

Thank you


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Does that meen you are leaving. So we can get back to talking about things that matter, besides I do need Cleetus to put siding on my trailer. And damn it leave the trash in my trailer alone. How did you know I have trash in my trailer are you a peeping tom or something? :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Labradorable said:


> I know a PB when I see one. They are rather unmistakable as they are not handsome dogs. Ugly actually.
> 
> How sweet that you seem to take pride in the fact a PB will normally kill another dog when in a fight. Come out of your trailer for a moment Cleetus and read what I said in the light of day. The dog was muzzled with an ill-fitting muzzle. It did not have full use of it's mouth but should have had no use at all.
> 
> ...


Wow you just keep letting your ignorance and stupidity show. I have not much to say on this thread that others haven't already said.

As for your lab I HATE LABS! Every lab I have ever meet has been an ill tempered man bitter. They are dumb and most often aggressive and owned by people who think THEY don't have to leash their sweet precious lab and people that think their dogs can do what ever they want.

In the over 50 labs I have meet only 2 where good dogs and guess what those people owned pitbulls also and new how to properly raise and train a dog.

A lab attacked my husband, a lab has attacked me and a lab has attacked my 4 year old daughter who if it was not for my dog being there that lab would have done serious damage to her if not killed her.

You are naive and uneducated. I am sorry that your brain is to small to learn and comprehend. Get off this forum. Or I will personally slap a ban stick right across the back of your head.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

haha too late Holly I beat ya to it!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

NEELA said:


> haha too late Holly I beat ya to it!


Good thing I might have hit her to hard with that stick and ended up with a lawsuit lmao.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OMG I wish I had gotten on this topic before the ban. That stupid witch! Stereotypes exist for a reason??? There was a time black people couldn't go to the same school as white kids and couldn't drink out of the same water fountain but now we got one as president! It's not appropriate to be racist anymore so they turned to dogs!

Yeah I look real tough with my dog! Shes super bad yo! 

Jesus seriously what pictures was she looking at??


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

Labradorable said:


> I know a PB when I see one. They are rather unmistakable as they are not handsome dogs. Ugly actually.
> 
> How sweet that you seem to take pride in the fact a PB will normally kill another dog when in a fight. Come out of your trailer for a moment Cleetus and read what I said in the light of day. The dog was muzzled with an ill-fitting muzzle. It did not have full use of it's mouth but should have had no use at all.
> 
> ...


typical lab owner sheesh!! lmao j.k


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> srry about what happened hope this doesnt make you dislike our breed. you had a right to do that i feel u did at least when my pit was a pup a longhaird shepered ran up grabbed him by the neck and started dragging him around hackles up and viciously growling m pit was like a bunny compared to him at the time had to gab the dog bhy gthe hair and body slam it to let go of my dog.
> 
> also i think it may help to keep in mind pits can be DA it is not uncommon but i have heard one of he worst things you can do to a pit attacking another dog is hurt it not sure how true this is or not but supposedly the pain gives the pit more adrenaline the more pain the more the dog wants to kill so becareful with that if this saying is true havent found any hard evidence of it yet but like i was saying if it is true you could have caused your dog even more pain. It is so sad for me to hear stories like this involving pits...im actually sorry to say this but i hope your one of those who cant tell an apbt from a staffy or bulldog...:rain: glad your ok they should not own that dog it is dangerouse and only helps worsen the immage of the breed.


The adrenaline thing sounds like another "unstoppable monster" urban myth.(I.e. Lock jaw, brain to big for skull). Sorry I didn't trim the quote I'm posting via iPhone.


----------



## bullerbull (Jul 18, 2009)

NEELA said:


> haha too late Holly I beat ya to it!


Really????


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

:rofl: smell a troll for some reason...


----------



## bullerbull (Jul 18, 2009)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> :rofl: smell a troll for some reason...


If only people had more computer knowledge than a toddler and found a way to work around being banned. Work around it to the extent that a person can come back time and time and time and time and time again.

If only....


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

bullerbull said:


> If only people had more computer knowledge than a toddler and found a way to work around being banned. Work around it to the extent that a person can come back time and time and time and time and time again.
> 
> If only....


wow you're sooo smart with your ip addresses and whatnot


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Dang! So we're all poor drugdealers livin in trailers. What pure ignorance.


----------



## bullerbull (Jul 18, 2009)

BmoreTrue said:


> Dang! So we're all poor drugdealers livin in trailers.


Anyone who says "dang" shoots right to the top off the trailer trash list.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

bullerbull said:


> Anyone who says "dang" shoots right to the top off the trailer trash list.


well dagnabbit


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

bullerbull said:


> Anyone who says "dang" shoots right to the top off the trailer trash list.


Yes I'm drew the worlds only white trash Jew lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

BmoreTrue said:


> Yes I'm drew the worlds only white trash Jew lol


LMFAO........


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm about to close this thread down. You can read through it, if you think you can learn something, but for the most part it was all of us bumping heads with an uneducated, close minded person who didn't come to learn. Thread closed.


----------

